
Show HN: Yupp, yet another C preprocessor - in4lio
https://github.com/in4lio/yupp
======
CJefferson
I've always thought it's a shame there isn't a better C (and C++) preprocessor
-- people go to heroic lengths to do things with the terrible pre-processor
they have by default (the lack of recursion, and dodgy comma handling are
particularly painful).

~~~
in4lio
Oh, yes, I agree. And when I was tired of writing macros like this:
[https://gist.github.com/in4lio/9102547](https://gist.github.com/in4lio/9102547),
I wrote yupp)

------
fizixer
Technically, this is not a C preprocessor, more like a general-purpose macro
processor, since you're using it as a third layer (second being C macros,
first being C itself) instead of replacing C macros.

Although it gives me an idea, a converter that takes a valid C program (with
macros) and replaces the C macros with some other macros (in this case yupp
macros) that perform the same task. e.g.,

replacing

#include <stdio.h>

with something like:

($include "stdio.h")

~~~
leni536
My first thought as well. Why restrict to C? It could be useful for many other
languages.

~~~
in4lio
Just because C is my primary tool) and I have created yupp, to do things like
X Macros simpler.

yupp can even be used with Python, as it allows to make the right indentation,
e.g. [https://github.com/in4lio/yupp/blob/master/eg/dict.yu-
py](https://github.com/in4lio/yupp/blob/master/eg/dict.yu-py)

------
swah

        yupp allows to generate a readable, well-formatted text. Special
        attention is paid to providing complete diagnostic information and
        navigational capabilities.
    

so generate proper markdown for the github page...

~~~
in4lio
This is a matter of taste, in this case, IMHO. Thanks for advice)

~~~
voltagex_
Reminds me of old textfiles and scene releases. More of the Internet needs to
be text/plain.

